# Battlestar Galactica:SEASON 2 PREMIERE



## Truth Seeker (Jul 15, 2005)

"*Scattered*", Episode #201

With Adama wounded and Laura Roslin in the brig, Tigh faces his first test of leadership.

*Cast*: *Edward James Olmos, Mary McDonnell, Katee Sackhoff, Jamie Bamber, James Callis, Tricia Helfer, Grace Park*.

Nothing has to be repeated here, if you didn't see the last season end, and it was shown again, last week. Tough Luck.

Now... it is...

*It is 13:53 hrs, FRIDAY 15, 2005. It is SFNF (Sci-Fi-night-Friday)*
T-MINUS: It begins!!! At 20:00 Hrs...

*Thrusters kicking in*


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey, last season our friends in the UK were kind enough not to spoil the season for us Americans.  Out of curiosity, is this being shown in the UK at the same time that we get it?


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 15, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited!


----------



## reveal (Jul 15, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited!




And, apparently, you just can't hide it.


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm about to lose control and I think I like it?

ooh-ooh-ooh?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 15, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Hey, last season our friends in the UK were kind enough not to spoil the season for us Americans. Out of curiosity, is this being shown in the UK at the same time that we get it?




I might be wrong, but it will be probably be seen in a few weeks or a month or two.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 15, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited!




Dang!!!


----------



## KaosDevice (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm pretty stoked. It took about a month to pick my jaw up from the floor where it dropped after the end of season 1.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 15, 2005)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> I'm pretty stoked. It took about a month to pick my jaw up from the floor where it dropped after the end of season 1.



Double dangggg!!!!


----------



## Brakkart (Jul 16, 2005)

And of course triple dang!   

Very much looking forward to this season, got the Mini Series & Season 1 on DVD and I badly want to know what is going to happen next.

20 episodes this time = YAY
USA gets it first = BOO
Then Sky TV gets it (which I don't have) = BOO

Thank the various divine ones for KaZaA I say. This and the 2 new Stargate episodes should be on there within an hour or two of them airing. With any luck I can watch them on Sunday.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 16, 2005)

Please remember, 10 shows this year, and 10 next year.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 16, 2005)

Holy crap.

And I'm somehow starting to actually LIKE Tigh


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jul 16, 2005)

"B***H took my ride."

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Jamdin (Jul 16, 2005)

Tonight's episode rocked


----------



## gtJormungand (Jul 16, 2005)

It was great stuff.  I can't wait for next week.  For this, anyway.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jul 16, 2005)

And this rounded out three super entertaining hours of television. Good times.


----------



## wingsandsword (Jul 16, 2005)

The episode was exceptionally cool.  Galactica certainly hasn't lost anything from it's first season.

Some of my favorite scenes (with spoiler protection):


Spoiler



That moment of utter lonliness and fear when the Galactica jumps and arrives alone and with no sign of the fleet.

When the Galactica is under attack, and the guard asks to pray with Laura, then his prayers reveal he believes her to be a Prophet.

The flashback to Tigh about to commit suicide by arson just as he gets word that he's been reenstated to the fleet.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 16, 2005)

Well this was a good start - if they keep Starbuck's screen time to this level or less I may really enjoy this season.

The background on Tigh and Adama was a nice touch.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 16, 2005)

I am glad to see everyone enjoyed it. I didn't.

My VCR tape went crappy on me, no sound, and the tracking sputtering all over the screen.

THREE HOURS!!!!!


GONE!!!!!!!!   


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 16, 2005)

Just checked Sci-Fi's site and it says BG repeats on Monday at 11pm eastern.  Don't think the rest do again this weekend though.  At least you gain one of those hours back.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Yep, it rocked.  The networking trick was clever.  I hate "to be continued" episodes, though.


----------



## ergeheilalt (Jul 16, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Yep, it rocked.  The networking trick was clever.  I hate "to be continued" episodes, though.




Meh, this episode was really anymore "to be continued" than any of the others from last season. I dug it - it's an awesome sci-fi show.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 17, 2005)

I missed the second half of the opening intro where they give you glimpses of the episode to heighten the suspense.  They felt the need to put commercials there instead.  

I missed the music from it too, that was one of the things that gives me that pleasant spine tingle and giddy grin just like everytime I heard the theme to Angel before a new episode.

But the episode itself was intense and gripping as ever.

I especially loved Tigh expressing his true opinion about Baltar.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jul 17, 2005)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I missed the second half of the opening intro where they give you glimpses of the episode to heighten the suspense. They felt the need to put commercials there instead.
> 
> I missed the music from it too, that was one of the things that gives me that pleasant spine tingle and giddy grin just like everytime I heard the theme to Angel before a new episode.
> 
> ...




Dang, Jeremy, you hit the exact same two points I was going to make. I wonder if the new intro will be a regular thing. It was several episodes into last season before I realized that the second half actually included cuts from the episode, and I started enjoying the tease. And the shift in the music really caught the mood of the series.

And Tigh's dig at Baltar made me actually like him (Tigh) for once. It was a good leadership move too. Seemed to express a true opinion about Baltar, but also bolstered confidence when a job needed to be done.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jul 17, 2005)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I missed the second half of the opening intro where they give you glimpses of the episode to heighten the suspense.  They felt the need to put commercials there instead.
> 
> I missed the music from it too, that was one of the things that gives me that pleasant spine tingle and giddy grin just like everytime I heard the theme to Angel before a new episode.



Both of these were noted by my wife and I. She was absolutely cringing her face at the new music. Those previews certainly heightened suspense without ever giving away anything to spoil it. My wife is one of those who will raise bloody hell about the slightest of spoilers and she never minded this at all...

I doubt they will bring back either of these this season, but I hope they do in the future.


----------



## Iku Rex (Jul 17, 2005)

Can I be the lone voice of dissent? 

I really don't like Battlestar Galactica. There's drama, death, betrayal, heroism, massive space battles and so on and so forth, and throughout it all _I don't care_. 

_So what_ if they all die. Something is missing from the characters. I don't care about any of them.

(And besides, in the end we'll probably discover that the whole big drama was predetermined by some half-baked time-travel plot and/or arranged through clever cylon manipulation.   )


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 18, 2005)

Thus...one lone voice, (KAssssssssssssssssssssssssssHHHHHHH), Ohhhh...forgive me, I accidently press the airlock release .



			
				Iku Rex said:
			
		

> Can I be the lone voice of dissent?
> 
> I really don't like Battlestar Galactica. There's drama, death, betrayal, heroism, massive space battles and so on and so forth, and throughout it all _I don't care_.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer (Jul 18, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> And this rounded out three super entertaining hours of television. Good times.





Soon to be four hours, as SciFi piked up Firefly!


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 18, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> And Tigh's dig at Baltar made me actually like him (Tigh) for once. It was a good leadership move too. Seemed to express a true opinion about Baltar, but also bolstered confidence when a job needed to be done.




The thing about Tigh is that it was a slip of the tounge and not a leadership move.  When Tigh is good, it's by accident.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 18, 2005)

Was I the only one screaming, "Obviously she's a Cylon, you blind fool!" to Tigh when he wife was berating him for not disciplining the one guy who could get them back with the fleet? Or is that just my continuing paranoia about her Clyonhood?


----------



## reveal (Jul 18, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Was I the only one screaming, "Obviously she's a Cylon, you blind fool!" to Tigh when he wife was berating him for not disciplining the one guy who could get them back with the fleet? Or is that just my continuing paranoia about her Clyonhood?




Men in love will do stupid things. Thus the saying, "love is blind."


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 18, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Was I the only one screaming, "Obviously she's a Cylon, you blind fool!" to Tigh when he wife was berating him for not disciplining the one guy who could get them back with the fleet? Or is that just my continuing paranoia about her Clyonhood?



 Nope. I hope they space that dumb ho!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Men in love will do stupid things. Thus the saying, "love is blind."



 And since Baltar told Tigh his wife wasn't a Cylon...whether Tigh likes Baltar or not, that's something.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 18, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And since Baltar told Tigh his wife wasn't a Cylon...whether Tigh likes Baltar or not, that's something.



 I think you're supposed to think she's a cylon...

I totally hate her.  But - I don't think she's a cylon.  I think she's a power-hungry (insert mean word here).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 18, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think you're supposed to think she's a cylon...
> 
> I totally hate her.  But - I don't think she's a cylon.  I think she's a power-hungry (insert mean word here).



 Its an interesting idea.

If she IS a Cylon, her actions are more excusable and understandable because they're supposed to be evil.

If she IS NOT a Cylon, and is just a power-hungry, manipulative !*%^@$, then what does that say about the humans?

Honestly, I could see it being either way.


----------



## Vigilance (Jul 18, 2005)

Bitch took my ride.

Nuff said.

This Ron Moore guy is pretty good. Trek should get someone like him to run a show for them... oh wait... 

Chuck


----------



## Elf Witch (Jul 18, 2005)

I am most likely the only person rooting for the Cyclons to win.  I find most of the humans to be either self absorbed writhing on the pity pot or on power trips worring what they are going to get.  

I have seen more acts of humanity from some of the cyclons. The cyclons are sentient beings who worship a god and wonder if they have a soul. Yet the humans can only see them as souless toasters. 

This episode had some good writing and conflict in it. But I have to wonder why send a healthy uninjured man back for a med kit for a dying man thus putting three people in danger and costing the life of one of the men. That was just plain stupid in the situation they were in.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jul 18, 2005)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> This episode had some good writing and conflict in it. But I have to wonder why send a healthy uninjured man back for a med kit for a dying man thus putting three people in danger and costing the life of one of the men. That was just plain stupid in the situation they were in.



I think that was intentional. That is, to show the LT doesn't have what it takes to lead and is blaming others for his mistakes and sending them off to clean up his error. Remember the chaos fleeing the camp, the LT insisted everyone leave as fast as possible, while someone else was pointing out the important point that they needed to check that they were taking everything that they will need with them. Real people do make mistakes like this. 

I think when the dog tags were pulled from the man, they will eventually be chucked in the LTs face.

I don't think the writers made a bad call writing this all up. We keep seeing the humans making mistakes again and again. The humans are fighting each other and screwing each other over and over. This is just one more scene to remind us of it.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jul 18, 2005)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> I think that was intentional. That is, to show the LT doesn't have what it takes to lead and is blaming others for his mistakes and sending them off to clean up his error. Remember the chaos fleeing the camp, the LT insisted everyone leave as fast as possible, while someone else was pointing out the important point that they needed to check that they were taking everything that they will need with them. Real people do make mistakes like this.
> 
> I think when the dog tags were pulled from the man, they will eventually be chucked in the LTs face.
> 
> I don't think the writers made a bad call writing this all up. We keep seeing the humans making mistakes again and again. The humans are fighting each other and screwing each other over and over. This is just one more scene to remind us of it.




I hope to see those dog tags thrown in his face.   I do like that they don't show the humans as perfect and that under stress they make mistakes.

I would like to see a few more hero types and less dysfunctional types. That is one of the reasons I am not a really big fan of this show. I just don't like so many of  the characters.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 18, 2005)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> I am most likely the only person rooting for the Cyclons to win.  I find most of the humans to be either self absorbed writhing on the pity pot or on power trips worring what they are going to get.
> 
> I have seen more acts of humanity from some of the cyclons. The cyclons are sentient beings who worship a god and wonder if they have a soul. Yet the humans can only see them as souless toasters.
> 
> This episode had some good writing and conflict in it. But I have to wonder why send a healthy uninjured man back for a med kit for a dying man thus putting three people in danger and costing the life of one of the men. That was just plain stupid in the situation they were in.



 And I'd say you've nailed the core of the series right there. The humans ARE(or were...they're growing some) acting more like toasters than the Cylons. Remember, the Cylons have a plan. I'd be willing to bet it has something to do with this very fact.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jul 18, 2005)

Jondor_Battlehammer said:
			
		

> Soon to be four hours, as SciFi piked up Firefly!




Just the original series. There's no indication that the show will go back into production.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 18, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Just the original series. There's no indication that the show will go back into production.




Correct, Josh is just dealing with movies for the time being.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 18, 2005)

There's a really excellent interview with Ronald D. Moore (new BSG co-creator) in today's issue of the New York Times Magazine. Great insight into what Moore is thinking, the core ideas behind BSG, etc. Good stuff.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jul 18, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> There's a really excellent interview with Ronald D. Moore (new BSG co-creator) in today's issue of the New York Times Magazine. Great insight into what Moore is thinking, the core ideas behind BSG, etc. Good stuff.



Yeah. I read it last night when it was posted on their website.

I also wanted to alert folks that Moore has done the podcast for the episode and it's available to listen to.


----------



## Mistwell (Jul 18, 2005)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> Yeah. I read it last night when it was posted on their website.
> 
> I also wanted to alert folks that Moore has done the podcast for the episode and it's available to listen to.




Just saw him talked about the show, along with the rest of the cast, yesterday.  Some interesting stuff.  Lots on the monotheism vs. polythesim stuff as well.  Feel free to ask anything over in the other thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=140327


----------



## Ahrimon (Jul 18, 2005)

*Sky*

Is there anyon from the UK here who has Sky?  Has there been any word on when there going to show it?  On a related note.  Is there any word on the new seasons of SG-1 and Atlantis?  The most I can find on Sky's site is the listing for the next week, nothing about when/if they'll be on.

Thanks


----------



## jhallum (Jul 18, 2005)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> Yeah. I read it last night when it was posted on their website.
> 
> I also wanted to alert folks that Moore has done the podcast for the episode and it's available to listen to.




Be forewarned that there are spoilers for upcoming eps in the podcast.  I'm skipping it for a while for that reason.  At least he was very upfront about it in the podcast.    I'm very much trying to stay in the dark about this show, and it's becoming exceedingly hard to and read anything about the show!  Argh!!!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 18, 2005)

I thougth it was pretty good.  I kind of hope Starbuck just shoots Helo to put him out of his misery though.  God I can't stand him, don't like her much either, but man is he a moron.  Seemed to pick up right where it left off, which was a good thing.  Next week looks to be action packed.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 18, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I thougth it was pretty good.  I kind of hope Starbuck just shoots Helo to put him out of his misery though.  God I can't stand him, don't like her much either, but man is he a moron.  Seemed to pick up right where it left off, which was a good thing.  Next week looks to be action packed.



 Most of the time - I feel the same way about him.  I just feel *bad* for him... watching the segments with him make me sad.    Sucks to be him.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 18, 2005)

Aw, c'mon.  Helo is just like the stereotypical geek who cannot get a date.  Now he's got himself a personal sexbot and he doesn't want to give it up.  Of course she did just run off and steal Starbuck's ride...ok, sucks to be him.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 19, 2005)

They need to do a bit of work on the props, though.

'Cause the Colonials so obviously use Heckler & Koch G36 rifles, Aimpoint sights, and Surefire flashlights.


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 19, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> They need to do a bit of work on the props, though.
> 
> 'Cause the Colonials so obviously use Heckler & Koch G36 rifles, Aimpoint sights, and Surefire flashlights.



 But it's in SPACE. So it's DIFFERENT.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 19, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Aw, c'mon. Helo is just like the stereotypical geek who cannot get a date. Now he's got himself a personal sexbot and he doesn't want to give it up. Of course she did just run off and steal Starbuck's ride...ok, sucks to be him.



 A damn shame isn't?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 19, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> They need to do a bit of work on the props, though.
> 
> 'Cause the Colonials so obviously use Heckler & Koch G36 rifles, Aimpoint sights, and Surefire flashlights.



Except that they don´t. The rifles you see in Scattered are not H&K G36s. As far as I heard, they are some type of Berretta that is not as widely known (check the SciFi Boards for more details about that.)
But it proves to me that it doesn´t matter what rifle they use - they will always feel familiar enough to the audience, even if it did never see the specific model. And it makes sense, in  way - how different can a rifle actually look? I think after the Steyr Aug, you can´t build any "prop" rifle that won´t look like something we might already have (except if it looks so stupid that everybody knows that nobody would build a weapon like that).

PS: 
A threat about that topic: 
http://mboard.scifi.com/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=1044475&an=0&page=1#1044475

Apparently, it´s a cx4storm: http://www.cx4storm.com/


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 19, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the link.  I would have gone with the Steyr for something sci-fi looking, but that weapon does the job!


----------



## Ashanderai (Jul 19, 2005)

I actually find myself disliking many of the characters more and more, except for the chief.  I actually pity him when he gets back to the Galactica and discovers what his cylon GF has done.  He also seems to be more heroic to me than any of the others do.


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 19, 2005)

I dig everybody but Starbuck more with each episode. I guess - I don't really *like* Baltar but he's increasingly interesting. So, there's something to be said for that. Starbuck still grates, though - though she does get some of the better lines.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Jul 19, 2005)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> This episode had some good writing and conflict in it. But I have to wonder why send a healthy uninjured man back for a med kit for a dying man thus putting three people in danger and costing the life of one of the men. That was just plain stupid in the situation they were in.




Easily answered.
The Military will do this very thing.
Currently they don't have an idea if they will be rescued or not.
Every minute they keep him alive on the battlefield is a chance he makes it to Galactica alive where real docs can work.  Or at least the Med-Tech, great scene reminded me of Black Hawk Down doing the field surgery.
-------------------------------------------

I like the series, I don't like the soul searching cylon though.  I like my cylons with extermination of the human race on their mind.  
The whole pregnant cylon thing is wierd.

What I will be estatic about is if we get a third season on top of it.  As the original only lasted 2 seasons.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 19, 2005)

Just finally saw it...two words.

Damn, damn.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 19, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks for the link.  I would have gone with the Steyr for something sci-fi looking, but that weapon does the job!



Well, the Steyr Aug should be widely known by now, it appeared in several movies and games. Anybody that doesn´t recognize the Steyr Aug by now will probably also fail to identify a G36 or a Cx4storm and so won´t care...



> This episode had some good writing and conflict in it. But I have to wonder why send a healthy uninjured man back for a med kit for a dying man thus putting three people in danger and costing the life of one of the men. That was just plain stupid in the situation they were in.



That´s just how it works in combat - sometimes you have to take risks. Remember the attack on the fuel station - there was no gurantee for success, and there knew it would cost them regardless of outcome.

The risk was losing a man while helping to rescue another one. You have to carefully judge the possible outcomes and probabilites for them. Losing a man on search for a second medkit is bad, but losing a man just because you didn´t get a second medkit is bad, too. And so you have to decide - how likely is a failure of the mission (end this failure causing the death of someone on the mission), how likely is the death of the injured man? What importance might the second medkit have in case someone else is injured?


----------



## MaxKaladin (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't really _like_ most of the characters, but they're _interesting_ to watch and that's really all that's required for good TV.  

Given how many other things on the show are not that different from what we have now, I don't have a problem with using real world arms as props.  It just adds to the "look" they've built.

One thing I have to wonder is (spoiler follows): 



Spoiler



Just who was shooting at Tyrol and Cally?  I doubt it was cylons.  The metallic ones don't seem to bother with things like concealment and cover and the humanoform models don't seem to take direct action that much.  They generally have metallic ones to act as "heavies" when they're not undercover.  I suppose it could have been a bunch of humanoform ones but that doesn't seem to fit with the way they've acted in the past.  I also considered it could have been some sort of mistake by the rest of the crash survivors, but I can't see how they'd fail to recognize Tyrol, Cally and the other guy.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 19, 2005)

Max, I think they're being herded.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Jul 19, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Max, I think they're being herded.



Yeah, but 



Spoiler



by who?  Like I said, the ambush doesn't seem to be much like the cylons we know.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 20, 2005)

The herding thing does seem 



Spoiler



like the Cylons we know, like what they were doing with Helo


on Caprica. Seems to fit the MO pretty well to me.

Though I certainly don't rule out a third party.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jul 20, 2005)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Well, the Steyr Aug should be widely known by now, it appeared in several movies and games. Anybody that doesn´t recognize the Steyr Aug by now will probably also fail to identify a G36 or a Cx4storm and so won´t care...
> 
> 
> That´s just how it works in combat - sometimes you have to take risks. Remember the attack on the fuel station - there was no gurantee for success, and there knew it would cost them regardless of outcome.
> ...




Well that maybe true of how you do things in combat but it is poor tactics just like rushing and not taking the few extra minutes to make sure they had everything. It is one reason why I think realistically they don't stand a chance. They cannnot replace people as fast as the cyclons and with only 50,000 people left they will soon start losing knowdeldge say you have only one doctor who speclizes in complex brian surgery he buys it. It will be hard to just replace that lost resource.

I am sure they have already lost a lot just by the destruction I am sure a lot of those of 50,000 have overlaping skills or are children.

If they make and find a place to settle they will lose a lot of their ability to have the same levels of technology they had before.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jul 20, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Aw, c'mon.  Helo is just like the stereotypical geek who cannot get a date.  Now he's got himself a personal sexbot and he doesn't want to give it up.  Of course she did just run off and steal Starbuck's ride...ok, sucks to be him.




I think she ran of because she was afraid of the rabid Starbuck. Man I wish someone would shoot her.

She is the character I really hate. And not because she is a female playing a former male's role.  I find her to be a hot head selfish prat who is above following orders.

The characters I really like are the Chief , Cally and Apollo. Apollo has shown that he has loyalty and a backbone.


----------



## Patman21967 (Jul 20, 2005)

I love the last scene, with the Cylons on the Crash ship....Now the base shups can track them, if they don't find and off all the Cylons...


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 20, 2005)

Just because you see it so rarely on this board (and it matches my feelings): I love the Starbuck character. I think the actress does a fantastic job, I think she embodies the hot shot pilot type that really does exist, and I think her role is vital to most of the drama on the series. Definitely a big Starbuck fan (and not because she's a woman).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 20, 2005)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> Well that maybe true of how you do things in combat but it is poor tactics just like rushing and not taking the few extra minutes to make sure they had everything.



That´s correct. Tyrol even said they should take the time. But Crashdown gave the orders, and he didn´t listen to Tyrol. These are supposed to be "real" people, they make mistakes. Sometimes even very stupid ones...


			
				Elf Witch said:
			
		

> It is one reason why I think realistically they don't stand a chance. They cannnot replace people as fast as the cyclons and with only 50,000 people left they will soon start losing knowdeldge say you have only one doctor who speclizes in complex brian surgery he buys it. It will be hard to just replace that lost resource.



Correct again - maybe they will eventually fail? We don´t know yet. I think in some way this show is letting us a lot more in the dark than any other show...
They can survive, if they find a safe haven (Earth?) soon enough, or they can come to a peaceful agreement with the Cylons. But they probably won´t survive on their own, not indefinitely...



> Just because you see it so rarely on this board (and it matches my feelings): I love the Starbuck character. I think the actress does a fantastic job, I think she embodies the hot shot pilot type that really does exist, and I think her role is vital to most of the drama on the series. Definitely a big Starbuck fan (and not because she's a woman).



Second that.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 20, 2005)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> She is the character I really hate. And not because she is a female playing a former male's role.  I find her to be a hot head selfish prat who is above following orders.




Ahhh - but this is why I love her.  She is *supposed* to be a hot headed selfish prat who is above following orders and she does a damn good job at embodying that exact idiom.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 20, 2005)

I really dislike Starbuck just becuase she is so damn annoying, and last season was such a huge focus for the entire show.  But I was really hoping she was going to air out the Cylon and Helo last episode.  The Cylon becuase...wells it's a genocidal cylon and Helo because he is such an idiot.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Jul 20, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> The herding thing does seem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, 



Spoiler



herding them is quite in character.  What seems out of character is doing it by shooting at them from ambush like that.  On Caprica, they mostly did it by placing their patrols so as to herd Helo and "Boomer".  On Kobol, I'd expect them to herd the survivors by putting out metallic cylons in a search pattern for the crash survivors that would force them to flee in the desired direction.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 20, 2005)

BTW, Truth Seeker, I know this is being totally pedantic, but since the threads are very active, I end up seeing it many times a day: there's a small typo in the new Stargate/Atlantis and BSG threads you created... should be "Premiere."


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 20, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> BTW, Truth Seeker, I know this is being totally pedantic, but since the threads are very active, I end up seeing it many times a day: there's a small typo in the new Stargate/Atlantis and BSG threads you created... should be "Premiere."




hehehehe...took someone long enough to see that...


----------



## maggot (Jul 21, 2005)

Spoiler



I too was really hoping Starbuck would just shoot Helo and then take out his girlfriend.  I'm getting tired of that part of the plot: we already have Gaius, his girlfriend, and their baby, do we really need Helo, his girlfriend, and her baby?

Starbuck wouldn't have to kill Helo, just shoot him in the leg.  When he doubled over, she could take the killing shot on the cylon.  And then she could put Helo into the cylon raider and go back to Kobol.

But instead, we get the lame "B*tch stole my ride" line.  Definitely the weakest part of the show.  Well, expect for the new opening music.  I really miss the old version.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 21, 2005)

Theory for your to think about maggot:[sblock]What if the baby that Gaius sees *is* Boomer's?[/sblock]


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jul 21, 2005)

Patman21967 said:
			
		

> I love the last scene, with the Cylons on the Crash ship....Now the base shups can track them, if they don't find and off all the Cylons...




Yes, yes.  That's one thing that gets me...so, the Basestar launches a swarm of Raiders and this one thing that makes a slow beeline to Galactica.

Why the frakking heck wouldn't you aim the turrets at it?  I mean, seriously, it's coming at you, you've never seen one before and don't know what it is, the obvious idea is to KILL IT!  Oy.

Oh, and on the planet...don't the metallic cylons use beam weapons?  I'm reasonably sure those were projectiles being fired.

Maybe they're from stay-behind Kobolds?

Brad


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Jul 21, 2005)

To my knowledge there has never been beam or energy weapons in the new BSG.

The Cylon Centurions shoot bullets, as shown in the final scene of the miniseries and that time they attacked Helo in the diner.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 21, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Theory for your to think about maggot:[sblock]What if the baby that Gaius sees *is* Boomer's?[/sblock]



My thoughts as well. I think the 'Yours and Mine' line from Six to Gaius really means 'Human and Cylon' rather than them personally.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 21, 2005)

I concur on the Six/Gaius Boomer/Helo thing.


----------



## maggot (Jul 23, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> My thoughts as well. I think the 'Yours and Mine' line from Six to Gaius really means 'Human and Cylon' rather than them personally.




Something to think about.  I guess I tried of the multiple Cylon females and Human males thing, that I may have missed other interpretations.  Thanks for the fresh thoughts.

And why is it Cylon females after Human males.  Why not the other way around?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jul 23, 2005)

maggot said:
			
		

> And why is it Cylon females after Human males.  Why not the other way around?




Well, from a practical point of view, a Cylon mother can control the environment during pregnancy far more than a father can - meaning the whole situation is safer for them.

And from a purely entertainment point of view, the idea of the man-hungry beautiful alien woman is a long-standing trope in the sci-fi world...


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jul 23, 2005)

maggot said:
			
		

> And why is it Cylon females after Human males.  Why not the other way around?



Probably because it is too close to the old bigotted fear of the "outsider taking our women".


----------



## Wormwood (Jul 23, 2005)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> Probably because it is too close to the old bigotted fear of the "outsider taking our women".




Another way of putting that would be "hard-wired biological imperitive common to tribal primates"


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jul 23, 2005)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> Another way of putting that would be "hard-wired biological imperitive common to tribal primates"



I wouldn't want to put it that way. *shrug* It is an opinion far too common in modern civilized humans, and I wouldn't want to say that biological _anything_ is at all involved.


----------

